# Where do I look for Nub? Is it white line?



## Jennabelle

Is it that bright line at the bottom?

If it is flat is it likely to be a girl?
And if it sticks up is it likely a boy?

Is it an old wives tale? Only just heard about this lol 

Thanks nub Guru's xxx
 



Attached Files:







12 Week Scan....jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 84


----------



## lau86

Yep it's that white line. I'm not very good at this but I think it's a boy nub.


----------



## Jamandspoon

Boy!


----------



## Jennabelle

Thanks Girls  x


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I think it's a little boy too :) :blue:


----------



## Jennabelle

Hee Hee had all girl replies yesterday and a few boys today! Good Fun x


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I had DS scan about the same time at 12 weeks and it looked similar to your bubs scan :)


----------



## iwannababe

looks like a girl to meeeee xx
 



Attached Files:







nub.jpg
File size: 60.6 KB
Views: 78


----------



## Jennabelle

Ooooo thanks for the "Angle of the Dangle" Article - very interesting ha ha

I think Girl now I know what to look for.

It's all good fun isnt it? But I secretely would like a wee girly  xxx


----------



## Louise88

I was going to say boy but but was looking at his leg :blush: I'm at a stump on this one lol but il guess boy anyways


----------



## jennifer.lee

Wait, what white line? I see three or four parts that might be a white line. LOL I'm having a scan tomorrow and want to know what to look for! Thanks!


----------



## teal

I think looks girly xx


----------



## WantaBelly

:pink:


----------



## Kerlouet

I'm gonna say a little girly :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Girl no doubt


----------



## embeth

Looks all girl to me !!


----------



## jessiebella86

Looks like a girl nub to me. This theory was right for my daughter xx


----------



## Lucy3

The nub is very flat. Girl!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## candypanda

:pink:


----------



## Spudtastic

What gestation were you at this scan? I've read nubs don't rise until between 12 to 13 weeks. I think the nub is stacked at the end so I'm inclined to say

Boy x x


----------

